
Facebook bug(?) deleting people's timelines - peteretep
https://twitter.com/nv4b/status/1305711660489936898
======
peteretep
Happening to me and a few people I know too, and haven't seen anything about
this more centrally. Also:
[https://twitter.com/thespelvin/status/1305638708100698112](https://twitter.com/thespelvin/status/1305638708100698112)

------
scott31
Facebook never deletes anything, it is just the servers hosting recent content
(warm storage) had some downtime

